
Books on Real Estate Investing? - zefbaggel
What&#x27;s your recommended reading for learning about investing in real estate?
======
strooltz
Check out the Bigger Pockets Real Estate Podcast- imho- it’s one of the best
produced podcasts out there and worth listening to even if you have minimal
interest in real estate investing.

They are also publishers and their books are great primers depending on where
in RE you’re looking learn.

